# BMQ ideals...



## silentspanky (24 Sep 2009)

So far, I know you have to be more physically prepared then mentally, not to expect what is on the site, just it can help for a mental aid but from what I gather you will never know until you are taught the right way. 

Buy little, take what only you do need. Shut up, leave your ego at home. But sense of humor in tact. Everything you need is there. Always ask if you do not know, say how more then why because I would imagine it can be annoying to mcpl's and sgts. 

Team work is essential and plainly admit you don't know a damn thing about anything what is written for basic? I am yet to start and I must say that what I have absorbed is Grey to me. I just want it to start. My question is..

Has basic changed a lot? In terms of how the drill instructors react? Or does it depend on who you get? My BMQ starts Oct 19th and I admit I do not know a thing, all of which is just on paper or digital writing from these forums. Its all practical info and every little bit does help but I suppose its more a mental preparation then anything. 

First rule of what I view as basic, shut up and admit you know nothing. Second rule, never speak of BMQ. Its earned through brother hood. 

*I know its heavily teamwork regarded and trust me I am a fighter to a extent where I wont give up, and I suppose I wont let that happen to my fellow recruits. 

Well I await healthy criticism.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2009)

???

Instead of posting, have you tried reading?


----------



## silentspanky (24 Sep 2009)

I have read, printed. Noted. Listed reads below:
(Printed info on common law, C7 rifle functions. Check list of what to bring. I generally know keep it simple, less complicated which makes it harder on oneself. I have nothing but time at the moment lol.)

20 meter Beep Test: (helps improve on running skills, if you got a month this will easily help you prepare for it before hand!)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37943.0.html

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength ): Info on being in more proper shape even if you are already not.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html

Military Swim Test: (Gotta have lungs like a frog!)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17795.0.html

For those joining - New PT test rules at CFLRS:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80513.0.html

no excuse (bmq tips): The brief version of this post
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html

Hansol's Guide to BMQ: *A more direct BMQ tip posting on what to initially expect
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42715.0.html

Offical Item List to bring to BMQ:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22846.0.html

The official transcript:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2009)

So ?

What's your point?  Am I missing something here; or do you just like to hear yourself talk (in an internet kind of way) ?


----------



## Neolithium (24 Sep 2009)

Phew. Nice to know I'm not the only one confused by this thread.  Is it just an collection of threads that are already existing and stickied?  ???


----------



## kratz (24 Sep 2009)

Apparently post # 2 is a copy and paste from a discussion thread in the Facebook Group - Canadian Forces (FB). One of the FB members, James Thayer has mined Milnet.ca for the above threads and posted them as the authority for recruiting tips. Note: I am not suggesting that silentspanky is the same person as the one in FB.

I would think any additional threads discussed here would eventually end up being posted to the Facebook group.


----------



## Kenyan (25 Sep 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Apparently post # 2 is a copy and paste from a discussion thread in the Facebook Group - Canadian Forces (FB). One of the FB members, James Thayer has mined Milnet.ca for the above threads and posted them as the authority for recruiting tips. Note: I am not suggesting that silentspanky is the same person as the one in FB.
> 
> I would think any additional threads discussed here would eventually end up being posted to the Facebook group.



Am I the only one that thinks "james thayer" is taking it way too seriously? 

Granted I was worried about my physical shape before I went to BMQ, but once I got there, and I saw the other people, I laughed and realized I was going to be fine.

Now I'm sure teamwork makes everything a WHOLE lot easier, it is not required on a platoon scale. Just you and your fire team partner will do fine. On my course, our platoon had no teamwork what so ever. When there was a easy way or hard way, it always ended up being the hard way.

The list of what to bring is wayyy too much stuff. Just 2 sets of clothes for the first week (alternate days?) and toiletries would've been fine. Seeing as you go to the store (canex) with the platoon to buy other stuff anyway.



***And George Wallace, yes you are correct, he loves the sound of his internet voice. I pray that his platoon will be patience with him.


----------



## VIChris (25 Sep 2009)

Spanky, you my friend, have one textbook case of nerves. You sound just like the voices in my head before I compete in any event, change careers, enter unknown situations, whatever. If you're anything like me, the fact that you'r questioning everything about what you're about to do, means you're ready to do it. Relax. As Richard Pryor would say, " have a Coke and a smile, and shut the f*ck up."


----------



## silentspanky (25 Sep 2009)

Thanks VIChrs. 

Best advice, in Richards case have a beer smile and sleep. 

But yeah due apologies to everyone. Consider this a closed or deleted thread? I got over myself big time and that wasn't the impression I wanted to give.


----------



## Nauticus (11 Oct 2009)

silentspanky said:
			
		

> So far, I know you have to be more physically prepared then mentally, not to expect what is on the site, just it can help for a mental aid but from what I gather you will never know until you are taught the right way.
> 
> Buy little, take what only you do need. Shut up, leave your ego at home. But sense of humor in tact. Everything you need is there. Always ask if you do not know, say how more then why because I would imagine it can be annoying to mcpl's and sgts.
> 
> ...



I'm commenting specifically on the bolded part.

It's good that you have motivation, but don't make claims that you haven't proven. You don't know your limits yet, and you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## natalie23 (20 Oct 2009)

Hi,

PT long (a jogging suit) is not listed on the list for items to bring to Basic training but is included in what should be kept in your kit bag! Do you buy the jogging suit at Canex?

          Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2009)

If it isn't on the list, then don't worry about it.

If I am correct, St Jean still issues Recruits a Track Suit.


----------



## natalie23 (21 Oct 2009)

okay thanks alot!


----------



## Cadaren (24 Oct 2009)

yep you'll ge issued all your lovely pt kit in the first week.  Bring something you can do your express test in though, you don't get the grey shite until later


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Oct 2009)

Indeed they do still issue them. It's a very sexy, gray, formless, heavy (weight-wise) track suit. You will look like a big huffalump when fully suited with the top and bottoms.  :nod:


----------



## gcclarke (26 Oct 2009)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Indeed they do still issue them. It's a very sexy, gray, formless, heavy (weight-wise) track suit. You will look like a big huffalump when fully suited with the top and bottoms.  :nod:



Bah! Those track suits are the most comfortable set that I have ever owned. I just wish that they were included in the items that you can order replacements for via Logistik Unicorp.


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Oct 2009)

Give me your address, I'll happily send you my set


----------



## VIChris (27 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Bah! Those track suits are the most comfortable set that I have ever owned. I just wish that they were included in the items that you can order replacements for via Logistik Unicorp.



Just got mine on friday, and I feel the same way. As good as any of the big name brands I've worn, and I'm guessing even if bought through Logisitk Unicorp, much less expensive.

Armychick, if you're serious, and have a medium set, I'll take it.


----------



## gcclarke (28 Oct 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Just got mine on friday, and I feel the same way. As good as any of the big name brands I've worn, and I'm guessing even if bought through Logisitk Unicorp, much less expensive.
> 
> Armychick, if you're serious, and have a medium set, I'll take it.



Too late  ;D


----------



## natalie23 (28 Oct 2009)

A wide belt is required for basic training is there a certain belt perferred? Also, are you allowed to bring books or reading materials to basic?


----------



## VIChris (29 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Too late  ;D



Well darn it all anyhow. My wife was eyeballing my set last night, looks like I'll be scrounging another set sooner than later.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2009)

natalie23 said:
			
		

> A wide belt is required for basic training is there a certain belt perferred? Also, are you allowed to bring books or reading materials to basic?



Try searching for CFLRS Joining Instructions, read them first and see what questions you have after that.

My  :2c:


----------



## Gary D. in SK (29 Oct 2009)

IIRC the list says wide belt swim suit, casual dress clothes, sports shorts, towels, etc.  Fact is most everything you need is issued to you, just one set of gym clothes for the week 0 express test and whatever you want to wear off base on your weekends off and the first few administration days in wk0.  Casual dress clothing is just the safe bet as it will most likely meet dress regs for mealtime, but any tasteful casual clothing will suffice.  Wide belt and bathing suit are pointless IMO.


----------



## natalie23 (30 Oct 2009)

okay thanks alot


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Oct 2009)

Keep this simple folks.

READ the joining instructions.

FOLLOW the joining instructions.

Can't be much easier.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Oct 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Keep this simple folks.
> 
> READ the joining instructions.
> 
> ...


Or let us know how it works out for you, telling the Sgt "I thought it was pointless"   ;D


----------



## Teller (5 Nov 2009)

As per joining instructions:

Prohibited articles: 

Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches) 
Food stuff (fruits, chips, candy etc...) and drink 
Alcoholic beverages 
Illegal substances (including caffeine concentrate "wake up") 
Materials with sexual connotation (magazines, photos, DVD, accessories, etc)


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 Nov 2009)

I'm wondering did the joining instructions become more complex over the past decade?I remember all I needed was a boot brush,laundry detergent,and a suit to wear until I got my uniform.Oh and they suggested we bring 100 dollars with us as well.

Why is there such mass panic over basic?

I was excited to be getting a full time paycheck,didnt much care for the details.Figured I manage to figure it out along the way. ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Nov 2009)

X-Mo,

I suspect that the folks who are going to Basic/BMQ don't grasp the fact that while this is the first time they have done any military training, it isn't the first time training establishments like CFLRS and the like have conducted this training.  If they could just stop overthinking it, they'd be fine.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Nov 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> X-Mo,
> 
> I suspect that the folks who are going to Basic/BMQ don't grasp the fact that while this is the first time they have done any military training, it isn't the first time training establishments like CFLRS and the like have conducted this training.  If they could just stop overthinking it, they'd be fine.



Solve a lot of heart ache I think.

Heres another though for yah.
Even without online message boards/support groups dedicated to Nintendo (or internet),how did we ALL know to blow in the game when it locked up?


----------



## Turret (7 Dec 2009)

LoL natural born instinct i guess. Same way animals know how to feed their young.


----------

